# RCI With SA Timeshare?



## TSTex02 (Apr 3, 2007)

We are in the process of accepting the transfer of a SA week at Sudwala. Resort management has offered to register us with RCI(SA). How do we get that registration transferred to the US?

Yep. We're taking the plunge into ownership rather than just "watching the big dogs from the front porch."

Thanks, all, for your help and education over the past few years.


----------



## Sponge (Apr 4, 2007)

Take the offer to set the account up on the rci sa side. They set it up then it is transferred to RCI USA> Pretty seamless transaction.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 4, 2007)

Sponge said:


> Take the offer to set the account up on the rci sa side. They set it up then it is transferred to RCI USA> Pretty seamless transaction.



and much cheaper than joining in the US!


----------



## TSTex02 (Apr 5, 2007)

We have signed up for 6 years of RCI(SA) at less than $60 per year. Thank you both for your help.

As soon as all the paperwork is filed we will be the proud owners of a white Sudwala week. Can't wait to see what it will trade for!


----------



## Vodo (Apr 9, 2007)

I own a 1BR Sudwala white week.  I paid $750 for it about three years ago.  That amount included closing costs, the first year's MFs, and a 6-year RCI membership, so it was definitely an inexpensive way of jumping into timesharing.  I don't regret it.  I will say, however, that Sudwala's trading power has nosedived in the last year or so, as has the trading power of most all South Africa resorts.  RCI has not been kind to us SA owners in that regard.  You will be able to pick up non-peak weeks at great resorts, but don't expect to find much in higher demand seasons.

Be sure to take advantage of Last Calls.  Even though that program has been pretty much gutted in the last year, there are still good deals to be had if you're diligent in looking for them.

Have fun!

Cindy


----------



## ron1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Some owners have left their membership of RCI in South Africa and have not transferred it to RCI USA with much success. 

If you are a RCI South African member you can still go On LINE to do searches and make exchanges anywhere in the world. You would pay the exchange fees in your currency and save more this way. After your RCI membership has expired you would also be able to renew it with your currency. Payments to RCI are made by credit card and many of my owners at various resorts are doing this and are happy.

By the way if it does not work out for you - you can always have the membership transferred to RCI USA. There is no charge for this.

Kind regards
Ron at Fairfields


----------



## Vodo (Apr 10, 2007)

ron1 said:


> Some owners have left their membership of RCI in South Africa and have not transferred it to RCI USA with much success.
> 
> If you are a RCI South African member you can still go On LINE to do searches and make exchanges anywhere in the world. You would pay the exchange fees in your currency and save more this way. After your RCI membership has expired you would also be able to renew it with your currency. Payments to RCI are made by credit card and many of my owners at various resorts are doing this and are happy.
> 
> ...



Ron -

That's an interesting idea.  Maybe you can answer a couple of questions about it.  If I had left my SA RCI account where it was rather than transferring it to US RCI, would my exchanges to US resorts be charged the higher RCI international exchange fee?  Would the charge card transaction to make an exchange be deemed an overseas/international one and thus incur a surcharge (currently $7.50 per transaction for my card) from my card carrier?

Thanks for any info you may have!

Cindy


----------

